# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Уязвимость Quadrooter угрожает 900 миллионам Android-устройств

## Tcinet

Исследователи компании Check Point выявили опасную уязвимость, угрожающую множеству смартфонов и планшетов на платформе Android. Говоря точнее, речь идет сразу о четырех уязвимостях, объединенных под общим названием Quadrooter. Они присущи устройствам, оснащенным чипами компании Qualcomm. Число таких устройств на рынке, по приблизительным оценкам, составляет порядка 900 миллионов. Среди них – выпускаемые Google Nexus 5X, Nexus 6 и Nexus 6P, флагманы Samsung – Galaxy S7 и S7 Edge – и многие другие.

Для эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленникам требуется убедить пользователя посетить специально созданный вредоносный вебсайт. Если это происходит, хакеры получают полный контроль над устройством – от возможности доступа к любым данным до управления камерой и микрофоном. Представители Google уже подтвердили наличие уязвимостей и признали, что по меньшей мере одна из них не будет ликвидирована до сентября.

----------


## VictorSuimb

Всем привет, у меня андройд 9. Есть ли какое адекватное дополнение для перевода всей страницы сайта, а не выделенного текста, как это реализовано в том же хроме.
Кнопку обновить страницу может как то можно вытащить на главную панель, или прокрутив экран вниз, чтоб страница обновлялась. Вообще какие есть нормальные дополнения для ФФ на Android? Не хочу переходить на хром по ряду причин, но во многом он лучше

----------

